

Ask HN: Gmail alternatives? - ar7hur

I&#x27;m looking for an alternative to Gmail that I can use with my own domain, with at least 15GB of space. What are you using?
======
luxpir
Self-hosting. Basic setup (imap over SSL) using Dovecot + Postfix. There are
easier ways (Virtualmin etc.) but email's back under control, at least.

------
tehabe
Maybe a hosting provider which is also offers Zarafa.

